# How Familiar Was Aristotle With Jewish Theology?



## KMK (Nov 2, 2009)

Were the OT and Rabbinical writings well known among the Greeks during the 4th Century BC?


----------



## Philip (Nov 2, 2009)

Not at all. The Hebrew Scriptures would not become well-known in the Hellenic world until the time of Ptolemy II Philadelphus, who commissioned the Septuagint.


----------

